# federal protective service



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,

I am currently in college, earining a associate's degree in Criminal Justice. I want to get on the job after college, and was looking at the Federal Protective Service, however, I have not been able to find much information on it.

What do they do? Do they have arrest power? Can they make regular traffic stops? Do they take home their vehicles? 

Also, what is the hiring process? Should I contact the ICE field office, or is the protective service completely seperate.

Also, I'm thinking about applying to TSA to become a screener. Is this a good job?

Thanks.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Google


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you can't find info about the FPS, now part of ICE maybe law enforcement isn't for you. Just saying, someone has to take care of the food court, yo.

Now if you think that is harsh, I'm flaming you etc...yeah I probably am...but the last thing this world needs is a "college graduate" who can't find info about the USFPS, security and policing is serious business...


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

take it easy, he hasn't GRADUATED with his associates yet, he didnt take search 101 yet.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

If you do a search on this forum it has been discussed many times. For one, they are in charge of the security of the federal buildings and properties all over the country. No they dont have take home cars as far as i know. They are just like any other police department within the federal government. As far as getting hired they have been on a hiring freeze since about 2003 or so and ICE plans on converting them to either special investigators or private security guards without any police powers. Their budget has progressively shrunk since 9/11 and ICE and DHS keep starving them of the funding and man power they need. If your looking to break into federal law enforcement this isnt the agency to go with. As far as getting on the job once you graduate its tough in this state. Unless your a vet get your BS and go down south.


----------

